# Lte!!!!!



## hpoter99 (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته,

لو سمحتم أى كورس عن lte
أكون شاكر جدا


----------



## * AishA * (28 يوليو 2010)

في المرفقات تجد بوربوينت فيه شرح عن LTE

وهذا كتاب عن LTE أيضا 

http://ifile.it/5vj3xmk/0521882214.rar
​


----------

